# 2001 Moon Bus: First time post from a long time lurker.



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Before I found this site, I hadn’t built a model kit in well over 25 years. In terms of quality and skill, the kits that I had built, including the few that still survive, were no match for the truly amazing pieces of work that grace this site. 

Inspired by what I’ve seen here, I decided to get back into modeling. Over the past 5 years, I’ve been a “lurker” and I have used that time to hone my modeling skills by studying other members’ impressive builds and learning from their innovative techniques. After a few test builds, I’ve reached a level where I feel confident enough to submit my first post, Moebius Models 2001 Moonbus. 

I always liked those “removable top” models made by Aurora in the 60’s and 70’s; the Moonbus being second only to The Flying Sub in my book. I built an original Moonbus back in 1970. It was a hand painted glue bomb that met a rather spectacular demise one Fourth of July, compliments of my persuasive cousin, his cigarette lighter, and a cherry bomb. 

I figured the retooled release by Moebius would be a good subject to showcase what I’ve learned here and to redeem myself for destroying what was once the “Holy Grail” of model kits. (I have to admit, with all those parts, it did blow up in an outstanding way.) 

Moebius did a great job with this kit and it was real fun to build. For the most part, I'm satisfied with the results. (My cousin, who still manages to get his hands on risky fireworks, won’t be allowed anywhere near it.) I certainly couldn’t have accomplished this build without the knowledge that I gained here. I am truly grateful to have access to the level of talent that I find on HobbyTalk.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

pob63 said:


> Before I found this site, I hadn’t built a model kit in well over 25 years. In terms of quality and skill, the kits that I had built, including the few that still survive, were no match for the truly amazing pieces of work that grace this site.
> 
> Inspired by what I’ve seen here, I decided to get back into modeling. Over the past 5 years, I’ve been a “lurker” and I have used that time to hone my modeling skills by studying other members’ impressive builds and learning from their innovative techniques. After a few test builds, I’ve reached a level where I feel confident enough to submit my first post, Moebius Models 2001 Moonbus.
> 
> ...


Nice clean paint job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree, a nice clean build with good paint work. And You've done one thing I forgot to include. The different colors of the astronaut team on board. Makes me want to open mine up and repaint mine.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I built two of the original kits when I was much younger- it is great to have another chance with the Moebius edition.
Funny- I still cannot get used to the correct windows after seeing the wrong ones for so many years.

I love your interior color selection. As mentioned- a nice clean paint job does wonders for this kit. Great build!


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. 

Though I took a few liberties with the color scheme, a clean paint job was what I was aiming for. With all those delineated panels, this was a good model to practice masking skills. I also learned that the best order to paint and build a kit is not necessarily found in the instructions. 

Surprisingly, I didn’t get the idea for the different color suits from "2001: A Space Odyssey’. I was watching “Destination Moon” on DVD while I was adding the finishing details and was inspired to repaint the passengers in various colors. It adds a little life to the subject and makes them stand out from the pilots. In retrospect, I probably should have spent a little more time detailing the cargo boxes.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Welcome aboard mate! 
You have done the O'L 2001 skool bus good!! BRAVO! :thumbsup:

A long time fav of mine since my big bro had one in 1970.
I would sneak into his just to stare at his model kit and toy collection.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice clean build!

You should be proud of it. Good job.

Welcome to the group and post more builds!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Very nice work!!?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

You haven't built a model in 25 years? Could have fooled me! Excellent work and one of the better builds I've seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes, great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Not too shabby.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice clean build - I like the different colors on the figures. Well done!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

You are too humble, sir! Fantastic work, and looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

BrianM said:


> You are too humble, sir! Fantastic work, and looking forward to seeing more.


Brian M,

Thanks for the kind words. Look no longer and check this out: (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=488402)

pob63


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great project!!! Very well done!! 

Duly bookmarked for future reference.

Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Amigo! I thought you built the Moon bus already?


----------

